# Sticky  Warners Motorhome Shows 2023



## scottie

I have pre booked our places at the shows for next year I will try and list them 
individually so members can show their interest in attending 
I have booked 40 places at each of the shows except the last on the list


----------



## Matchlock

I will wait and see who the Saturday night entertainments are, as of now Warners are showing last years.


----------



## scottie

Matchlock said:


> I will wait and see who the Saturday night entertainments are, as of now Warners are showing last years.


----------

